# 4 Rats need new home(s)



## bmwing08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Due to circumstances out of my control i'm having to try to find new homes for my rats. I live in Louisville, Ky. Just message me if you're interested..

I have 2 intact males, both 1.5 years old and standard, one black and white hooded, one beige. I've had them since they were a month old, they're very sweet, love people, but may take some time to be introduced to another group.










I also have a neutered male and a female living together. He is a grey and white capped or masked (not sure which) dumbo, i'm not sure how old he is, he's a rescue, he is slightly cage aggressive, and you can NOT put your hand in his cage, but he has shown no signs of aggression once he's out of his cage. She is under a year old, a Himalayan Dumbo, she's also very sweet, very adventurous.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

My boyfriend and I live in Louisville as well, but we're having to have a friend babysit our own rats. Otherwise I'd be over this. I'll talk to some people though, and see if I find anyone interested.


----------



## bmwing08 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh I understand - and thank you.

I think I already have a good home for the two intact males. The other two are the two I'm particularly worried about, I'm thinking it would be best if they're placed in a home that doesn't have small children, due to the fact that Jude is a rescue from an elementary school who needs lots of love and attention, understanding, and patience. 

Thanks Again


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

XD Theyre all so cute!! I wish I lived in the USA


----------

